# JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED TORT STICKS.



## SILVERSTAR (Jun 8, 2011)

They say its the new thing and it being used at zoos and wut not......it should be here in a week so ill let everyone know how my stars take to it.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 8, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Neat!


----------



## coastal (Jun 8, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

My stars like it, even the ones that wont touch Mazuri! I'm shipping a free sample pack with any Mazuri order right now so everyone that wants to try it can. I should mention that this product is made from human grade ingredients. So if you wanted to snack on it too you could... I will also have a much larger excursion size ready by the end of the week. So people with large to huge adults wont have to use a bunch of little pieces.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 8, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Wow I haven't heard of that. What are the ingredients?

Nevermind. Coastal had them on the website. 





This food is wheat gluten free and uses only plant proteins with very high quality ingredients not seen in any other commercial food of its kind. Highly palatable to even the most picky eaters. The food is available in three pellet sizes, unlike Mazuri it's also red in color which we all know attracts tortoises. This food has been used and tested on a variety of reptiles, with the main focus on desert tortoises (similar to Mazuri and Galapagos). The food proving itself with many zoos around the world. It's made in the USA and available by the pound or 25 pound bag. It's a hidden Jewel waiting to be used! Photo is of the actual product.

Ingredients 

Soybean meal, corn gluten meal, soybean hulls, sugar beet pulp, corn hominy feed, yellow corn, sucrose, dehydrated alfalfa meal, zinc sulfate, soybean oil (stabilized), dicalcium phosphate, flaxseed oil, niacin supplement, apple fiber, manganese sulfate, ferrous sulfate, calcium carbonate, d-calcium pantothenate, sodium chloride, copper sulfate, L-lysine, riboflavin supplement, thiamin mononitrate, cobalt oxide, folic acid, menadione nicotinamide bisulfite (vitamin K), pyridoxine HCL (vitamin B-6), l-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), propionic acid, choline chloride, ethylenediamine dihydriodide, FDC # 40, biotin, sodium selenite, vitamin B-12 supplement, vitamin A supplement, vitamin D-3 supplement, vitamin E supplement.


----------



## Laura (Jun 8, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

interesting.... i guess the color is from the beets and not dye...
Does Coastal make it?


----------



## Angi (Jun 8, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Is FDC # 40 Red dye? I know the red dye that so many people are having bad side effects from and has been outlawed in some contries is commonly called Red # 40. So I am just wondering....


----------



## Fernando (Jun 8, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

From Red40.com

The US Food and Drug Administration divides food colorants into two categories:

Certifiable Color Additives which are derived from petroleum distillates or coal tars and are essentially synthetic chemicals created in laboratories. These are often referred to as "artificial" colors.

Exempt Color Additives are derived from plant, animal or mineral sources which have been processed in some way. The layman might call these "natural" colors because of their origins, though it's likely they've come out of a factory or chemical plant just like certifiable colors.

Red #40 Orange-Red [Allura Red] Gelatins, puddings, dairy products, confections, beverages, condiments


----------



## jeffbens0n (Jun 8, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

I haven't heard of it, the ingredients make it sound like it should be fed more as a treat than a diet...?


----------



## DeanS (Jun 8, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

The color is going to be a big indicator...because almost all grassland tortoises are attracted to food items that are bright red or orange...


----------



## coastal (Jun 8, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Just to settle any fears, there is a red human grade food coloring used to make the product a uniform color. This is so the animals are attracted to it. With out it each batch of food would have a different color to it.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 8, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



coastal said:


> Just to settle any fears, there is a red human grade food coloring used to make the product a uniform color. This is so the animals are attracted to it. With out it each batch of food would have a different color to it.



Are you carrying this as well John?

Nevermind! Just found 'em on your website


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 8, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



DeanS said:


> The color is going to be a big indicator...because almost all grassland tortoises are attracted to food items that are bright red or orange...



Boxies are also attracted to red, since many fruits are that color (e.g., tomatoes, strawberries, raspberries). 

I'm really curious about this product. Those of you who have started using it, please update us and let us know what you think.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 8, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

I see this as a future *"Is mazuri a good staple diet??"* type debatable thread here, coming soon.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jun 8, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Anybody have a link to the manufacturer's website?


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Yeah, who makes it?

Very interesting. I wouldn't mind giving it a try. Sounds pretty similar to Mazuri, except for the color.


----------



## Cfr200 (Jun 8, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

I just got mine today in the mail, now on to give my two sulcatas some and see what they think. I am going to put some next to their normal Mazuri and see what happens. I will report back with the results. My guess is they will clean their plates because we all know sulcatas are just pigs with a shell.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 8, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



Cfr200 said:


> I just got mine today in the mail, now on to give my two sulcatas some and see what they think. I am going to put some next to their normal Mazuri and see what happens. I will report back with the results. My guess is they will clean their plates because we all know sulcatas are just pigs with a shell.



where did you purchase yours from? Coastal?


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 8, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Interesting, wouldn't mind at least trying it..


----------



## Cfr200 (Jun 8, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



FernandoM said:


> Cfr200 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got mine today in the mail, now on to give my two sulcatas some and see what they think. I am going to put some next to their normal Mazuri and see what happens. I will report back with the results. My guess is they will clean their plates because we all know sulcatas are just pigs with a shell.
> ...



Yes I ordered it on Saturday 

My guys stared at it for a few minutes and then ate it all up, they then moved onto eating all the Mazuri. I will give it a try, my guys get outside everyday now and eat grass and weeds mostly. I see no problem giving them the Red sticks and Mazuri in addition to their greens.


----------



## Angi (Jun 8, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

So did we figure out if it has red 40 in it? Human grade color additives unfortunatelly are not really safe for humans. No.... it does not kill us, but it does cause other problems. Red 40 has been known to cause hyper activity in children, migranes and my niece had really bad kidney problems from it. After my sister cut red 40 out of her diet her kidney problems went away.
This is what my sister learned. Red 40 has not been proven unsafe so in the U.S. it is legal for food companys to use it. In a lot of European contries they take a different approach, it has not been proven safe so it can not be used. I will try it if it does not have Red 40 in it. If it does my torts will have to skip it


----------



## Fernando (Jun 8, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



Cfr200 said:


> FernandoM said:
> 
> 
> > Cfr200 said:
> ...




thanks for the info!




Angi said:


> So did we figure out if it has red 40 in it? Human grade color additives unfortunatelly are not really safe for humans. No.... it does not kill us, but it does cause other problems. Red 40 has been known to cause hyper activity in children, migranes and my niece had really bad kidney problems from it. After my sister cut red 40 out of her diet her kidney problems went away.
> This is what my sister learned. Red 40 has not been proven unsafe so in the U.S. it is legal for food companys to use it. In a lot of European contries they take a different approach, it has not been proven safe so it can not be used. I will try it if it does not have Red 40 in it. If it does my torts will have to skip it



it's _FDC_ # 40

so it's the safe one.


----------



## October (Jun 8, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



Angi said:


> So did we figure out if it has red 40 in it? Human grade color additives unfortunatelly are not really safe for humans. No.... it does not kill us, but it does cause other problems.



Do you know that looking at live blood under a darkfield microscope will actually show food dies IN THE BLOOD, not long after they have been ingested? I looked at a sample once that was just lit up like fireworks-yellow, red, blue, purple, green, orange,etc. Can you guess what the patient had for breakfast? Fruity Pebbles. No kidding. I totally am on the bus of artificial days are no good.


----------



## DocNezzy (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Interesting about the blood. I was not aware of that. I think I'm going to give these red sticks a try.


----------



## Nobody (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

I might give this new tortoise a try.


----------



## Angi (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Thanks Fernando. I didn't know if that was a new name for Red 40. I guess I should google FDC # 40.


----------



## DocNezzy (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Can someone make a dummy proof link to this product. I can't find it.  I mean really dummy proof! Thanks.


----------



## coastal (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

CLICK HERE


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



coastal said:


> CLICK HERE



That is an excellent dummy proof link  
I was wondering, about how long would 1lb last for a hatchling sulcata if I feed it every other day?


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Looks like FDC #40 = Red 40. See:
http://www.red40.com/
So, this product appears to be dyed red artificially.


----------



## Angi (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

I just googled it. FDC # 40 is the same as Red 40


----------



## coastal (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Should last you a few months. The food is shipped fresh and will have a one year storage life when kept dry, cool, and air tight. You will notice it will take less of this food for them to fill up on then it does with Mazuri. So one pound will go further then one pound of Mazuri.

Yes, as I already said the food has red food coloring in it. This is the only artificial product in the mix, and its purpose is to provide a uniform colored product.This product is not toxic to animals and has been in use since the 80's. Its a dry form of red food coloring. With it the product has the same color from one batch run to another. If you don't like the use of the red then this product is not for you. That said the benefits of this product out weigh any food coloring concerns. Best way to see is to try it for yourself, your torts will tell you what they think.


----------



## DocNezzy (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Thanks for the link! If I can get there now, anybody can!


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Those of you that have tried it, does it turn tortie poopies red? Not that it matters, just curious!


----------



## JeffG (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

I understand that it goes farther and lasts longer, but are there any health advantages to feeding this and Mazuri over just Mazuri alone? I mean for tortoises that love Mazuri.


----------



## coastal (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

My animals do not have red poop, but i do feed produce at the same time to. If they were to just eat the red food you might get a red tent in the poop i don't know. Some of you guys with big eaters can answer that one once its processed!

The advantage to this food is the diet is better balanced and will provide a healthy maintenance diet that will build muscle and bone not fat. You can feed any mix you feel good with. With my animals they tend to eat the red food first when given them side by side. You don't need to supplement with powders when using the red food. In the end you will have a stronger animal that will require less vet care from improper diet or overdose ovitaminsns and calcium.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

May we know the brand name?


----------



## October (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

I too just placed a small order. I want to try it out and heavens knows that my animals always eat better than I do to begin with.

Who makes the tortoise sticks? In all honesty, I doubt many tortoise keepers would care whether the color varied from batch to batch. But I bet there's a lot of other hoopla and redtape that goes into manufacturing and marketing this stuff. 

(Is that really the name of it? Just 'Tortoise Sticks'?)


----------



## coastal (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

You will not find this product at any feed store or pet shop or any other wholesale market you would get foods like Mazuri or any other. If you want the food, you will need to order from us guys. The red color will always be in the food, however the longer you soak the food the more the red will washout.

P.S. Tortoise bars are coming soon, these are good for you guys with sulcata, Aldabra, and similar size large adults with rather large appetites. Or those that would rather just soak one large bar rather then a bunch of little pieces.


----------



## Laura (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

i think it would be a great thing to entice picky eaters.. then you can wean off if you want.. 
What are Tortoise Bars? can you provide more info? manufacture?


----------



## coastal (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

The bars are just a large excursion of the same food, less mess and easier for large animals to eat. All the info on the make up is the same. I will put a photo of them up very soon, been busy with silkworm orders!


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

I am liking the bar thing especially if it make it easier to feed...


----------



## Mao Senpai (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Not to be negative, but to me this seems like brand x of no name and unknown manufacturing, not that it matters but the question has still yet to be answered. Do YOU guys make this or some other company? Whats with the not wanting to tell us who makes this and saying we can only buy it from one person? Love the idea of another variety to feed them but something seems iffy.
Again not trying to insult anyone or anything but the lack of information is making me cautious.


----------



## coastal (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

We do not manufacture the food, we just market it for sale. I wanted a higher quality food for my animals then what Mazuri offered. Now that I have decided to sell it, there is a business decision behind not giving out the one and only place to get it.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Sounds Great


----------



## JeffG (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

I understand wanting to know who is manufacturing this stuff, but I also understand why a distributor wouldn't feel responsible to advertise that information. To me this really comes down to whether or not you are comfortable buying a product that has all of it's ingredients listed from the only known source or not.

John has been in business for a long time, and I know from personal experience that he is honest and delivers what he promises. I will be placing an order for this stuff soon just because I know I can trust him. Others that have not dealt with him in the past may not feel the same way, and it is smart to not buy every new thing that comes out without researching it first. I would just suggest waiting until someone you trust tries it, then if they recommend it, give it a try.

I am confident that this is not some dishonest attempt to make money, but rather an effort to improve the health of all of our captive tortoises.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

I ordered some today and i will see how my hatchling like it..


----------



## October (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

I don't think anyone thinks John is dishonest. I think we're all very skeptical when it comes to products regarding our tortoises. It's a community that changes very very slowly, like our animals. With the exception of a few products, packaged tort food is garbage. So when a new contender shows up, it's only natural to doubt. I'm sure John knew this and has been nothing but levelheaded about the skepticism. 

I personally am doing to try it. If my girls like it and show no ill effects (which I doubt would happen) then so bit it!

(Going to go ahead and admit that I turned my nose up at Red 40. And for the most part I strive to avoid things like that in my personal diet, as well as for my family and animals. But the only thing I ate today so far was popcorn and koolaid, so who am I to judge?  )


----------



## Mao Senpai (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Hehe yeah, its not that I don't trust him.. its more like what is this new stuff I never heard of before so it just makes me wonder is all. October pretty much sum'd it up nicely. I will wait to see how this stuff goes... since I have no problems with the current foods at the moment anyway.


----------



## jaizei (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

I will not post it in the thread but anyone who want to know the manufacturer can pm me.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Is this Marion zoological tortoise food?


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Jun 10, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

if fell confident enuff to order some coastal i dont like it big deal i can say that i tryed. ill definitly let you know how they like it k.

meant to say i felt confident enuff to buy


----------



## coastal (Jun 10, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Yes this is Marion, after I turn you all on to it you do me like this! HAHA Just joking. Anyhow its a very respected brand in zoo circles.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 10, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



coastal said:


> Yes this is Marion, after I turn you all on to it you do me like this! HAHA Just joking. Anyhow its a very respected brand in zoo circles.



Hey John...I think everybody just wants to know EVERYTHING about what they put in their tortoises. I think most are going to stick with you as their source...because you introduced it to us. Your prices have always been fair...and you've NEVER stirred anyone wrong.


----------



## jaizei (Jun 10, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Dean got it right. Before I found the manufacturer's name, the chances I'd buy it was slim but I'll probably be buying a pound or two in the next few days. That stuff is hard to find so I think you're gonna have a lock on it for a while at least.


----------



## Tom (Jun 10, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

There. Now that wasn't so difficult was it?


----------



## coastal (Jun 10, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*






These are the tortoise bars




This is the size comparison from stick to bar. I will have the bars on the website by today.

Let me know what you think once you have tried them out!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 10, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



coastal said:


> Yes this is Marion, after I turn you all on to it you do me like this! HAHA Just joking. Anyhow its a very respected brand in zoo circles.



I'm sorry. I didn't realize u were trying to keep who makes it on the DL. I saw the first few posts then tried to find it so I could research it and just came back to ask if I was looking at the right product. I do like what I am seeing about it and plan on getting some. I really am sorry I am new here and don't know you so I was just trying to look into the food before I ordered it.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 10, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Besides the size...what's the difference? Is the larger one more suited towards Galaps and Aldabs (and maybe sullies)?


----------



## coastal (Jun 10, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



Melly-n-shorty said:


> coastal said:
> 
> 
> > Yes this is Marion, after I turn you all on to it you do me like this! HAHA Just joking. Anyhow its a very respected brand in zoo circles.
> ...



Its not a big deal, the manufacture is on the sealed bulk 25 lb bags I ship anyhow. No worries, I just was not going to give it freely is all. The free samples after all come out of my pocket, so its only fair to try and keep the future sales in house!

The bars are now up on the site to:
CLICK HERE





DeanS said:


> Besides the size...what's the difference? Is the larger one more suited towards Galaps and Aldabs (and maybe sullies)?



Yes, the food mix is the same just excursionsion size is larger is all. Thinking behind this is larger species and adults like you mentioned. I'm sure the sullies will suck them down at this size with less effort compared to a bunch of small pellets. In turn should be less of a mess for you to clean up and the tort to soak off itself!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 11, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Guess I'll order a lb. and see how it goes over with my beasties.


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Jun 11, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

I GOT MY 1 POUND BAG TODAY,and they seemed to like it even my shy one,not to mention im feeding stars so they are a bit of a picky eater from wut ive heard but they all ate it,i really know more once it passes thru im hoping its more of a solid coming out than there regular diet.BUT SO FAR SO GOOD,and thre fact that zoos and such use it made me wanna grab some.


----------



## October (Jun 11, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Got mine today too. I'll try it on all the girls tomorrow. From a human standpoint, the tortoise sticks smell better than Mazuri, but that's just me. I know it sounds weird, but my kids and I ate one. Tastes kinda like hay. LOL


----------



## Tom (Jun 11, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

How do you know what hay tastes like?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 11, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



October said:


> Got mine today too. I'll try it on all the girls tomorrow. From a human standpoint, the tortoise sticks smell better than Mazuri, but that's just me. I know it sounds weird, but my kids and I ate one. Tastes kinda like hay. LOL



Well they are supposed to be human grade ingredients so why not right?


----------



## Angi (Jun 11, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Because of all the kids I know who have been badley affected by red dye (Red #40) I am just not comfortable with it. I have even given up Red Vines, which I LOVE. You might not see the bad effects of the red dye. It took my sister a couple years and awful tests to figure out what was wrong with my niece's kidneys.

My torts love the regular Mazuri. If the new stuff comes out without the red dye I will buy some ASAP


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Jun 11, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

WOW if they find out red dye is doing this they really need to take a bigger look at this and at least tell the public cuz ive neve4r even heard this.wow


----------



## October (Jun 12, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



Tom said:


> How do you know what hay tastes like?



Grew up with all kinds of livestock. How could I NOT know what hay tastes like?


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 12, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

I don't like the use of food dye either (especially red 40.) Unnecessary IMO.
Red food dye is a common allergy (intolerance) in people, but I wonder if it could cause problems in tortoises...can tortoises have allergies?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 12, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



ChiKat said:


> I don't like the use of food dye either (especially red 40.) Unnecessary IMO.
> Red food dye is a common allergy (intolerance) in people, but I wonder if it could cause problems in tortoises...can tortoises have allergies?



Red food dye 40 made my daughter hyperactive as a child...I guess if I see my torts zooming around their enclosure at top speed, I'd be inclined to wonder if the same thing is happening...

Still, I bought an lb., and I'm going to test it by feeding it a couple X weekly, seeing as a lot of zoos, apparently, have had good results w/ it.

If there's no problem by the time I go through that first lb., I'll likely buy more.


----------



## coastal (Jun 12, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

On this red40 color, I just want to add that this food has been in use for over 25 years now. Its had the red color from the start and the manufacture will not, not use it. They feel very strong about the quality product they produce, its success rate, and the need for the red color to attract animals to it. They have actually done tests on the exact shade of red the animals are most attracted to, which was tomato red. The red40 is as close as they can get to tomato red. There is allot of actual science behind this food, but they cant please everyone.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 13, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

I think that we have to sometimes put our fears about the things that are not good for humans on the back burner because tortoises can eat things without issues that we can't..

Well that's my 2 cents..


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 13, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



dalano73 said:


> I think that we have to sometimes put our fears about the things that are not good for humans on the back burner because tortoises can eat things without issues that we can't..
> 
> Well that's my 2 cents..



Pretty much my thinking...not sure how long any of us would survive eating only weeds, cactus pads and grasses, yet our shelled pets do very well on such a diet.


----------



## drift2sea (Jun 13, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

If the apocolypse should happen the torts will reign supreme.


----------



## October (Jun 13, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

I've given a choice of Mazuri and Tort Sticks to all of my girls for the last two days. None of the 3 seem to like either, but I'm not surprised. I've never given any of them a prepared food before. They are certainly attracted to the Tort Sticks first, either because of smell or color.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 13, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



drift2sea said:


> If the apocolypse should happen the torts will reign supreme.



I think the roaches have them beat....


----------



## Fernando (Jun 13, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

I'll be purchasing some in a couple days. Andy is a Mazuri feind so we'll see what he prefers. If I know him...he'll manage to eat both at the same time.


----------



## cemmons12 (Jun 13, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Ok, so I have read every post on this thread, and all I would like to know from people that are using this on a daily basis, is this a good source of food for my sully Cooper? He loves his mazuri and mixed greens and grass that I got and planted for him, and I trust all of your thoughts on this matter. So would this be a better alternative then mazuri, or feed him both? Thanks for all your feedback and to everyone that has given me advice in the past!!!
Peace!
Also, I wonder how many Zoo's use this over Mazuri?


----------



## Fernando (Jun 13, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



cemmons12 said:


> Ok, so I have read every post on this thread, and all I would like to know from people that are using this on a daily basis, is this a good source of food for my sully Cooper? He loves his mazuri and mixed greens and grass that I got and planted for him, and I trust all of your thoughts on this matter. So would this be a better alternative then mazuri, or feed him both? Thanks for all your feedback and to everyone that has given me advice in the past!!!
> Peace!
> Also, I wonder how many Zoo's use this over Mazuri?



That's a tough question to answer. There would be mixed suggestions I guarantee. Some use it as a staple mixed with greens, some use it exclusively, some us it once or twice a week and some don't use it at all. I would say to try it and do what works best for you. 

Sorry that's not much help but I don't think there is enough evidence JUST yet to determine a definite answer. 

Me personally, I've been feeding it (Mazuri) ALMOST everyday as my Sulcata's evening food mixed with Zoomed Grassland food. He eats greens in the day time...grazes every other day. He has smooth carapace with no awkward bumps or shape. He's very active and eating like normal.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 13, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



FernandoM said:


> cemmons12 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so I have read every post on this thread, and all I would like to know from people that are using this on a daily basis, is this a good source of food for my sully Cooper? He loves his mazuri and mixed greens and grass that I got and planted for him, and I trust all of your thoughts on this matter. So would this be a better alternative then mazuri, or feed him both? Thanks for all your feedback and to everyone that has given me advice in the past!!!
> ...



+1 on this answer.

My hatchling get's Mazuri with cut up cactus everyday and 2-3 times a week I add some greens we grow in with it. I have the new stuff ordered and I got the shipping notification from Coastal so when I get that I will give him a mixture of Mazuri and the new stuff with cactus mixed in.


----------



## coastal (Jun 13, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Katie, you should try just offering the red food and see if you get a different reaction. Sometime to many options at one time is overwhelming. Just a thought!


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 13, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



Terry Allan Hall said:


> Red food dye 40 made my daughter hyperactive as a child...I guess if I see my torts zooming around their enclosure at top speed, I'd be inclined to wonder if the same thing is happening...


Nelson must have gotten into some red food dye then, because home boy is crazy! 



dalano73 said:


> I think that we have to sometimes put our fears about the things that are not good for humans on the back burner because tortoises can eat things without issues that we can't..
> 
> Well that's my 2 cents..



That's why I was wondering if tortoises can have allergies, or negative reactions to certain foods. It sounds like a stupid question, but I was being serious


----------



## Angi (Jun 13, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Just curious....what can a tortoise eat that we can't. I would not want to eat the things a tortoise eats and I could not live on just tort food, but I can't think of anything that would make me sick.
BTW a little hibiscus in my smothie is not bad 
The problem with Red # 40 is that you do not see the effects right away, but maybe it wont effect torts. Our goverment or the FDA doesn't think it is a problem for humans


----------



## cemmons12 (Jun 14, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Well I just placed an order for a lb of it and a lb of cactus pads too. Hopefully I will have 1 very happy Sulcata! Cheers!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 14, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



Angi said:


> Just curious....what can a tortoise eat that we can't. I would not want to eat the things a tortoise eats and I could not live on just tort food, but I can't think of anything that would make me sick.
> BTW a little hibiscus in my smothie is not bad
> The problem with Red # 40 is that you do not see the effects right away, but maybe it wont effect torts. Our goverment or the FDA doesn't think it is a problem for humans



One example is poisonous mushrooms...box turtles eat them in the wild, w/ no ill effect, and the poison builds up in their muscle tissues...and if you eat a boxie from the wild, you run an excellent chance of dieing a very unpleasent death.

When the Whites first came here, my ancestors pointed this fact out to the nice ones...


----------



## Angi (Jun 14, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Very intersesting Terry. So does that mean it is safe to feed mushrooms from my yard to my Boxie? I have always been afraid to.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 14, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



Angi said:


> Very intersesting Terry. So does that mean it is safe to feed mushrooms from my yard to my Boxie? I have always been afraid to.



I don't consider myself an expert, but I'm guessing it's OK...but I won't be offended if you inquire further, just to be safe.


----------



## gmayor (Jun 14, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Where can you purchase this at? that might of beinganswered already but im to lazy to read through all the post lol........


----------



## DeanS (Jun 14, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



gmayor said:


> Where can you purchase this at? that might of beinganswered already but im to lazy to read through all the post lol........



Try this guy...I don't think ANYONE can beat his price...or availability! 

http://coastalsilkworms.com/store


----------



## gmayor (Jun 14, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

ok sweet thank you for that.


----------



## coastal (Jun 14, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Thanks Dean.

I do have the bars listed on the site and the sticks. So you can order the size or sizes you wish in the amounts you need. I also have all the other goodies, so you can get it all in one shipment if you like. I added some items with free international shipping for those folks not in the US (I do ship all over the world). If you need some other amount just email me.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 14, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Just turned tonight's Mazuri/dried weeds feeding red by using food dye in place of some of the water the Mazuri soaked in...Jennifer and Ophelia got VERY excited!


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 14, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



Terry Allan Hall said:


> Just turned tonight's Mazuri/dried weeds feeding red by using food dye in place of some of the water the Mazuri soaked in...Jennifer and Ophelia got VERY excited!



Very cool...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 14, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



dalano73 said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > Just turned tonight's Mazuri/dried weeds feeding red by using food dye in place of some of the water the Mazuri soaked in...Jennifer and Ophelia got VERY excited!
> ...



I was amused... 

Ordered some of the new red Mazuri stuff a few days ago and am curious how well they like it...hopefully it'll be here by the weekend.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 14, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



Terry Allan Hall said:


> Just turned tonight's Mazuri/dried weeds feeding red by using food dye in place of some of the water the Mazuri soaked in...Jennifer and Ophelia got VERY excited!



Now! That's thinking outside the box...thanks for sharing Terry!


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Jun 14, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Ive ordered it and used it and did notice that its very red.. lol


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 14, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



DeanS said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > Just turned tonight's Mazuri/dried weeds feeding red by using food dye in place of some of the water the Mazuri soaked in...Jennifer and Ophelia got VERY excited!
> ...



Well, we've been talking about how the color red attracts their attention, in this thread, so I thought I'd test out the theory...next time, I'm going to tint "the mess" orange and see how that works out...maybe make a few small batches of different colors and see just how much difference it makes, or if it's more the smell.

Science marchs on!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 15, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

The "red stuff" arrived to day, so they'll all get some at tonight's chow-down.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 15, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

I will get mine tomorrow, so I will see how it goes..


----------



## Fernando (Jun 15, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

I just ordered mine this morning.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 15, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Just got through feeding them all...4 out of 4 dug in w/ enthusiasm!  

I also offered an equal-sized pile of the brown Mazuri beside the "red stuff" and while Jennifer and Ptolemy ate their portions (after making sure there was no "red stuff" left ), the other two pretty much ignored it, so I think I'll just mix the rest of the brown Mazuri in w/ the "red stuff" until I've used it all up, but I'll buy the "red stuff" from now on...it certainly goes over well w/ my torts!

Thanks, Coastal!


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 15, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

It needs a way better name than red stuff!! How about a contest for the best name? "Red sticks" just doesn't work!!

Maybe something cute or clever! TRS < tortoise red sticks> sounds better than red stuff!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 15, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



Torty Mom said:


> It needs a way better name than red stuff!! How about a contest for the best name? "Red sticks" just doesn't work!!
> 
> Maybe something cute or clever! TRS < tortoise red sticks> sounds better than red stuff!!



Good idea...Coastal, being the (presumed) judge, what prize goes to the best name?


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 15, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



Terry Allan Hall said:


> Just got through feeding them all...4 out of 4 dug in w/ enthusiasm!
> 
> I also offered an equal-sized pile of the brown Mazuri beside the "red stuff" and while Jennifer and Ptolemy ate their portions (after making sure there was no "red stuff" left ), the other two pretty much ignored it, so I think I'll just mix the rest of the brown Mazuri in w/ the "red stuff" until I've used it all up, but I'll buy the "red stuff" from now on...it certainly goes over well w/ my torts!
> 
> Thanks, Coastal!



I just had the feed store down the street from me order two 25 pound bags so I will just give my hatchling the red stuff (until we get a good name) and Vegas will get normal Mazuri I doubt Vegas will mind, he eats anything no matter what the color..


----------



## Fernando (Jun 15, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



Torty Mom said:


> It needs a way better name than red stuff!! How about a contest for the best name? "Red sticks" just doesn't work!!
> 
> Maybe something cute or clever! TRS < tortoise red sticks> sounds better than red stuff!!



I'm down with TRS. 



dalano73 said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > Just got through feeding them all...4 out of 4 dug in w/ enthusiasm!
> ...



how much was is at the feed store? You can PM me.


----------



## coastal (Jun 15, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

No problem, glad to hear they enjoyed the food. I should also note that the Zoological Red Tortoise food only takes a minute of less of soak time if you want to soften it. Unlike Mazuri which can take 5 min and even then not all of the pieces soften.

We call the "red stuff" Zoological Red Tortoise Sticks/Bars. I'm open to other names too...

All orders have been shipped, if you like the food spread the word and leave feedback.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 15, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



coastal said:


> No problem, glad to hear they enjoyed the food. I should also note that the Zoological Red Tortoise food only takes a minute of less of soak time if you want to soften it. Unlike Mazuri which can take 5 min and even then not all of the pieces soften.
> 
> We call the "red stuff" Zoological Red Tortoise Sticks/Bars. I'm open to other names too...
> 
> All orders have been shipped, if you like the food spread the word and leave feedback.



Thanks John! Looking forward to getting that package!


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 15, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



Terry Allan Hall said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> > It needs a way better name than red stuff!! How about a contest for the best name? "Red sticks" just doesn't work!!
> ...


Well let's see, I have won some door prizes from our CTTC meetings, I have:

1 green wooden tort with a cute face, 1 ceramic tort that Penny thinks is her sister, and a plastic one from Tractor Supply that we use to play jokes on each other around my house. Someone always falls for it and yells "Mom one of the babies got out!" 

Of course BRAGGING RIGHTS are always good!  

Oh I also have a $10.00 Starbucks card I got from one of the kids at school, I could throw that in, if the name is REALLY good!!  

I think that's it.......


----------



## October (Jun 15, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

ZRTS would the abbrev for the actual name, I think. Zerts. Sounds like the name of a candy. 

RTS reminds me of video games.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Jun 15, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

I finally caved and bought a pound  gonna use it as part of a varied diet!


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 15, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



October said:


> ZRTS would the abbrev for the actual name, I think. Zerts. Sounds like the name of a candy.
> 
> RTS reminds me of video games.


Zrts is cute, RTS sounds like something you need to take a pill for! :0


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 15, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

just put in a order for shorty


----------



## cemmons12 (Jun 16, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Yeah, Coopers red tortoise sticks and cactus pads just came! New question tho; Cooper is a 7 month old 215 gram sully, so how much cactus should I let him have at a time? I don't want to over do it, which I would if he likes it cause he has me wraped around his front leg!


----------



## Fernando (Jun 16, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*

Cactus is a good source of calcium. Some here give it every day or every other day mixed with other greens and mazuri.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 16, 2011)

Speaking as a private person, not as a moderator, I think we all need to quit using the term, "red Mazuri-like tort sticks." This is NOT a Mazuri product. I've noticed members using the term on other threads also. We need to leave "Mazuri" out of the equation. This product was NOT made by Mazuri, and we don't need everyone thinking that it was.

I see nothing wrong with calling it like it is: the red Marion zoological tortoise food. Or just the red food that Coastal sells.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 16, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



cemmons12 said:


> Yeah, Coopers red tortoise sticks and cactus pads just came! New question tho; Cooper is a 7 month old 215 gram sully, so how much cactus should I let him have at a time? I don't want to over do it, which I would if he likes it cause he has me wraped around his front leg!



You really can't over feed cactus...give him 1/8 of a pad and see if he can finish it (it's mostly fluid)...if he can, great, if not, feed him less.

2-3X a week is about right.



emysemys said:


> Speaking as a private person, not as a moderator, I think we all need to quit using the term, "red Mazuri-like tort sticks." This is NOT a Mazuri product. I've noticed members using the term on other threads also. We need to leave "Mazuri" out of the equation. This product was NOT made by Mazuri, and we don't need everyone thinking that it was.
> 
> I see nothing wrong with calling it like it is: the red Marion zoological tortoise food. Or just the red food that Coastal sells.



Or "the red stuff"...


----------



## cemmons12 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I gave him maybe 1/8 of a pad and he only ate about 7-10 bites and left it alone, may take some time for him to "like" it I guess.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 16, 2011)

cemmons12 said:


> Thanks for the info! I gave him maybe 1/8 of a pad and he only ate about 7-10 bites and left it alone, may take some time for him to "like" it I guess.




Give him time...sulcatas are SERIOUS chowhounds.


----------



## coastal (Jun 16, 2011)

Who would have thought the name would be such a problem? I do agree though this is a very different product from Mazuri. I just think everyone is so use to the name Mazuri it will take time for the new food name to stick.

Everyones orders were shipped, you should see them soon. Let us know your thoughts when you get them!


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 16, 2011)

I got my (red stuff) today, will try it out tomorrow since it arrived just before I left for work..


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 16, 2011)

Its just that after seeing the red food referred to in the same breath as Mazuri, I started to realize that if Mazuri were MY product I would be offended if other products were being referred to with my name. And a representative from Mazuri is a member here. Sort of like, "The silk worms like Coastal silkworms."


----------



## Fernando (Jun 16, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Its just that after seeing the red food referred to in the same breath as Mazuri, I started to realize that if Mazuri were MY product I would be offended if other products were being referred to with my name. And a representative from Mazuri is a member here. Sort of like, "The silk worms like Coastal silkworms."



That's interesting. Has that member ever chimed in on one of the common Mazuri thread before?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 16, 2011)

They've been a member since March, and they are a Tortoise Forum Sponsor. So far they haven't made any posts.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Jun 16, 2011)

Red tortoise sticks sounded fine to me 
On another note... just be aware that there is a significant amount more protein in these red tortoise sticks. Mazuri was pretty high but these seem to be much higher. 

Taken from Coastals site 
Crude Protein, min. 23.0 %; Crude Fat, min. 6.5 %; Crude Fiber, max.10.0 %; Avail. Iron, max, 120 ppm; Moisture, max. 10.0 %; Acid Detergent Fiber, min. 13.0 % ; Acid Detergent Fiber, max. 16.0 %; Ash, max. 7.0 %.

If I'm not mistaken the ratio is 2:1 protein to fiber ratio? So... I guess for the fiber happy type of tortoise feed this as a varied diet~ and not overload on it!


----------



## JeffG (Jun 17, 2011)

Doesn't the red stuff have a name on the bag from the company that produces it? I think the Mazuri bag says "Mazuri Tortoise Diet". Does the red stuff say something like "Marion Tortoise Diet"? If that's the case, wouldn't it be natural to call it "Marion"?


----------



## October (Jun 17, 2011)

JeffG said:


> Doesn't the red stuff have a name on the bag from the company that produces it? I think the Mazuri bag says "Mazuri Tortoise Diet". Does the red stuff say something like "Marion Tortoise Diet"? If that's the case, wouldn't it be natural to call it "Marion"?



That's a good idea since we're going off the brand name of Mazuri for the "brown food" anyway.


----------



## cemmons12 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok, so after a week or so of feeding Cooper "the red stuff", he really likes it. Its the first thing he goes after. But I do have another question; Cooper is a 7 month old sully and is about 225 grams, how often should I feed him a day? I have been doing twice but my wife thinks I'm feeding him to much. I think if the chow hound didn't want it he wouldn't eat it. What are your thoughts? Thanks so much for your input!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 22, 2011)

cemmons12 said:


> Ok, so after a week or so of feeding Cooper "the red stuff", he really likes it. Its the first thing he goes after. But I do have another question; Cooper is a 7 month old sully and is about 225 grams, how often should I feed him a day? I have been doing twice but my wife thinks I'm feeding him to much. I think if the chow hound didn't want it he wouldn't eat it. What are your thoughts? Thanks so much for your input!!



Basically, at that age, the more good food he eats, the faster he'll grow (I assume Cooper gets grass and weeds, along w/ the red stuff)...some folks feel like that in the wild, a tortoise doesn't get to eat every day, so in captivity, it should go hungry about as much,...others say "poppycock" (or some less savory term ).

How fast would you like Cooper to get large?


----------



## cemmons12 (Jun 22, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> cemmons12 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so after a week or so of feeding Cooper "the red stuff", he really likes it. Its the first thing he goes after. But I do have another question; Cooper is a 7 month old sully and is about 225 grams, how often should I feed him a day? I have been doing twice but my wife thinks I'm feeding him to much. I think if the chow hound didn't want it he wouldn't eat it. What are your thoughts? Thanks so much for your input!!
> ...



Well I don't want him to grow "to fast" just at a normal growth rate. So I will just stick to the twice a day thing for now I guess. He gets the red sticks, organic mixed baby greens, organic romain, grass I got from a website that sells mixed seeds that are suppose to be what they eat in the wild, cactus, he has a cuddle fish bone that he loves to bite on. And I still give him mazuri too cause I don't want it to go to waste. Sounds like a lot but I don't give him that much at one time. Maybe 2 of the red sticks 1 piece of mazuri, and I have a chopper that I put the greens in and he gets about 1and a half to 2 teaspoons of that. So I hope that is good....


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Jun 22, 2011)

im jus gonna call em red tort sticks like i have been but anyway yeah my stars do ok on it,i feel like ive fed em more red sticks than i have mazuri and like sumone said they soak way faster and dont stay hard in the middle like mazuri does,,,,,,i would have to say i like em for now and the poopwasnt red but it did seem to have more solidity to it,


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 22, 2011)

cemmons12 said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > cemmons12 said:
> ...





SILVERSTAR said:


> im jus gonna call em red tort sticks like i have been but anyway yeah my stars do ok on it,i feel like ive fed em more red sticks than i have mazuri and like sumone said they soak way faster and dont stay hard in the middle like mazuri does,,,,,,i would have to say i like em for now and the poopwasnt red but it did seem to have more solidity to it,




Sounds like a plan, then.

I, too, am mixing my remaining Mazuri with the red stuff, as they eat it more enthusiastically mixed together than by itself, but I don't know that I'll be buying more Mazuri unless I see evidence that mixing the two together has any benefits. And I just ordered 2 more pounds, as I figure that'll get them through summer and into fall, at least (figuring on giving 4 small-adult E. Hermann's torts red-stuff mixed w/ greens 2-3X a week) 

And I, too, looked to see if the red stuff gave the tort-poop red coloring, but it seems to be the same color as before...


----------



## Fernando (Jun 22, 2011)

Yesterday out of curiosity, I mixed Mazuri with Marion, Zooland Tortoise food and Cactus. Andy literally got "wide-eyed" and could not control himself. He took bite after bite, got about half way done, walked to his corner and fell asleep. It was hilarious.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 22, 2011)

I have been mixing it with Mazuri and it is a hit so far..

Thats funny about Andy..Vegas did the same thing when I feed him Mazuri for the first time..


----------



## cemmons12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok, I have more questions.. 1: has anybodys tort got the runs from the red sticks? 2: could the cactus I got give him the runs if I gave him too much? Normally he has very hard poo, but not today! Thanks again!!!


----------



## coastal (Jun 28, 2011)

Cactus can do that, especially if its your torts first time eating it. It should firm up after he gets use to processing the cactus.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 28, 2011)

cemmons12 said:


> Ok, I have more questions.. 1: has anybodys tort got the runs from the red sticks? 2: could the cactus I got give him the runs if I gave him too much? Normally he has very hard poo, but not today! Thanks again!!!



I feed both cactus and the sticks alone (on different days), and occasionally mixed...poo is never "runny" but never "hard", either...rather, about 1/2-way between those two extremes, about like damp clay, perhaps.

Let me ask: how often are you soaking your tort?


----------



## cemmons12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> cemmons12 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I have more questions.. 1: has anybodys tort got the runs from the red sticks? 2: could the cactus I got give him the runs if I gave him too much? Normally he has very hard poo, but not today! Thanks again!!!
> ...


I soak Cooper every other day. I think its just because its new to him as I ordered it along with the red sticks a couple weeks ago. Thanks for your input!! Hoping it gets to the damp clay like your torts tho.




coastal said:


> Cactus can do that, especially if its your torts first time eating it. It should firm up after he gets use to processing the cactus.



Thanks for the reply John! I was hoping you would chime in on this one since I got it from ya!


----------



## HarleyK (Jul 12, 2011)

*RE: JUS ORDERED THE NEW RED MAZURI LIKE TORT STICKS.*



October said:


> Got mine today too. I'll try it on all the girls tomorrow. From a human standpoint, the tortoise sticks smell better than Mazuri, but that's just me. I know it sounds weird, but my kids and I ate one. Tastes kinda like hay. LOL



lol at that


----------

